# Got my INTAKE!!!!!!



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

_Modified by subwoffers at 10:25 PM 12-14-2008_


----------



## EvilWabbit (Jan 22, 2005)

COOOL!!!!
Brand? Cost? CAI or Ram Air?


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (EvilWabbit)*

Make sure you have:
Socket Set
T20 Torx
Philips
Flat Head 
Gloves
Electrical tape
box of bandages
Alot of patience
Pliers
A friend thats willing to hold stuff
-The MAF sensor part is very large and makes it very difficult to put the Rubber connectors on it.
- Wrap the 2 sensors with Electrical Tape to prevent air leeks
- A little lube on the MAF sensor part helps guide it in abit easier, put one side in and try to work it with a Flat Head stretching and pushing it on.
- The kit comes with 4 clamps, I suggest you buy 2 more, one for each end of the MAF part, this is because since it is very tight and difficult to put on it tends to want to slide off while you are working with the giant metal tube in a tight confined engine bay.
- Remove all the intake parts you can to get them out of your way.
- Take out the MAF sensor itself from the part to avoid damaging it.
- The Bolt on the frame that the CAI bracket bolts to has 2 wires grounded to it, make sure you dont loose the wires in the jungle of wires. 
- The bolt stated above is very difficult to get to once the intake is in place, this is where the socket set comes in, use the adapters it comes with to "Extend" the ratchet, the CAI tube will prevent any small/short tools form getting at that bolt.
- Below is the Bolt I'm talking about, the Yellow circle is where another bolt is located, you dont want to use that one. When you remove this bolt with the grounds attached, there is a small plastic ring that holds the wires in place, just take that off and keep it somewhere safe because this will cause trouble with your trying to put the intake bracket on.









The verdict:
Price : 5/5
Build Quality : 4.5/5
Appearance : 3/5
Performance : 5/5
Sound : 102/5
Should you buy? Yes, the sound and performance is there. Sounds like an angry Vr6.









_Modified by subwoffers at 8:25 PM 4-12-2007_









_Modified by subwoffers at 3:19 PM 4-13-2007_
Below are a few videos I took this morning, was raining out so I did not go crazy. Dont mind the camera angels, I just placed the cell phone on the arm rest. Enjoy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://www.sporttuned.com/watch.php?v_id=968


_Modified by subwoffers at 4:12 PM 4-13-2007_


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (subwoffers)*

If anyone has any more tips feel free to add them.


----------



## 5CYLPILL (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: (subwoffers)*

Looks pretty coo dude. What kind of intake is this? I'm not recognizing it


----------



## tewkewl74 (Apr 24, 2006)

Dude! that looks exactly like mine, except mine has black silicone instead of blue! I have a text dyi i did. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3154497
great thread dude.


----------



## tewkewl74 (Apr 24, 2006)

one more thing. can you take a pic of the bolt area for all to see. that, i found is the trickest part of the install. they need to know which bolt with the ground wire it is, since there are two bolts in close proximity.


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (tewkewl74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tewkewl74* »_one more thing. can you take a pic of the bolt area for all to see. that, i found is the trickest part of the install. they need to know which bolt with the ground wire it is, since there are two bolts in close proximity.


Will do, pics and videos after I'm off work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (subwoffers)*

Any CEL's yet?


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (07JettaMK5)*

125 ish KM no cel


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (subwoffers)*

Videoz and pics upz


----------



## tewkewl74 (Apr 24, 2006)

dude! slick vid... nice sound! just like mine!


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

subwoffers to took mine 234kms for it to come on the first time. Keep us updated


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (rental_metard)*

272KM, over 30 startups, no cel http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

I've been baby-ing it for awhile now and the CEL went away today for about 15mins and then came back on. I just don't get it.


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (rental_metard)*

Do you think the position of the MDF sensor matters? By that I mean the Angle it sits on?
I'm almost at 300km with hard driving / normal driving. Over 40 start up's, hot weather and pouring rain with no problem. 
What is this 3rd sensors some ppl are talking about? If I remember correctly I only have the MDF and 2 others that plug into the short pipe the intake came with and I just plugged the small hole on the larger tube ( Temp sensor i think?)


_Modified by subwoffers at 9:09 PM 4-14-2007_


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (subwoffers)*

Wahtever you did to install yours, sounds like it worked.
if we can figure out what those who are dealing with CEL's have diffrent from you, we might figure it out for all mankind.
Then, i can order mine!


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

he also had a 06 (and a jetta) where most of us have 07's and rabbits. I think we need a big list of who has what and how long they've had the CEL for - for any of this to be fixed


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (rental_metard)*

YES! that would be good!








There are three (at least) topics on this now, Can we bring them all together somehow?


_Modified by 07JettaMK5 at 9:38 AM 4-15-2007_


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

Anyone notice that its kinda hard to put the two plastic hoses on the pipes? One of mine popped off last week and threw the check engine light on. But I jammed the hose back on and a day later the engine light turned itself off haha. Anyway has anyone used any clamps or some sort of ties to keep it on tighter?


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (audivwdave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audivwdave* »_Anyone notice that its kinda hard to put the two plastic hoses on the pipes? One of mine popped off last week and threw the check engine light on. But I jammed the hose back on and a day later the engine light turned itself off haha. Anyway has anyone used any clamps or some sort of ties to keep it on tighter?

Electrical Tape my friend


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (subwoffers)*

thats cool dude, thanks. congrats on the intake!
[EDIT]
found the vid... sounds NICE! the car is cool too


_Modified by mujjuman at 5:01 PM 4-15-2007_


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: VwpartsMTL intall and Tips for you! (subwoffers)*

4:15pm CEL


----------



## rafiki2 (Oct 10, 2005)

hahah sucks!


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: VwpartsMTL intall and Tips for you! (subwoffers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *subwoffers* »_4:15pm CEL










NOOOOO! We had such high hopes too!


----------



## T-DOG (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: VwpartsMTL intall and Tips for you! (07JettaMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *07JettaMK5* »_

NOOOOO! We had such high hopes too!









Lucky me 690 mi. no cel 2007 jetta tip. trans
(knocks on wood)


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: VwpartsMTL intall and Tips for you! (T-DOG)*

T-DOG is still the only one without problems??? Let's hope it's because it's a 2007!!
Hmmmm.... Is this the right CAI for me???


----------



## 4vgnugn (Apr 15, 2007)

NO cel for me. over 2 months. but i have the one with 2 sensors and not 3. plus, the sensors are jammed on tight. finally, i have an 05.5...


----------



## kaptinkangaru (Aug 17, 2006)

i made my own CAI and i've never had a CEL....you want something done right, do it yourself.


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (kaptinkangaru)*

I will go to the local hardware store to pick up a metal file to grind the larger sensor tube down abit, mine was not jammed in all the way.


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (subwoffers)*

let us know if that fixes it!


----------



## lokthis (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: (07JettaMK5)*

What's up with the canada post? Ordered my intake a while ago and still nothin everytime I track it it still show that its in montreal wtf! And that was april 4th its the 16th now! 

Fuuuuhh


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (lokthis)*

Hum, that seems a tad long, Canada post sucks btw.
I had something ship out from MTL on the 1st and The intake ship on the 4th, they intake beat the first package here by 5 days, how that works I donno.


----------



## T-DOG (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: (lokthis)*

You will have it soon enough it took me 28 or 29 days i cant remember
dont worry http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lokthis (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: (subwoffers)*

You think m package got messed up or somthin. Cause every time I track it it doesn't show anything after the 4th of april I doesn't even show it in the u.s. 
Ugh I hate waiting


----------



## T-DOG (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: (lokthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lokthis* »_You think m package got messed up or somthin. Cause every time I track it it doesn't show anything after the 4th of april I doesn't even show it in the u.s. 
Ugh I hate waiting
















Mine showed the same thing its stayed in that place for a longgggg time at least on there web site any way. Try using your tracking # here http://www.usps.com when it hits the us thats who will deliver it and they will use that tracking# but the # wont be good till they have the package. Dont worry it can sit in customs around a week or more


----------



## lokthis (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: (T-DOG)*

Thanx for the help http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Ill check asap! A week in customs though sheesh


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (lokthis)*

Ok check this out, I spent a few hrs with a drill and dremel bit and grinded down the large tube sensor, it now fits in snugly without pinching the O ring or warping it. 12,004km on the clock, lets see where this takes us.


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (subwoffers)*

Im hoping this does the trick and we can get the info to them for a fix.
Or do you think the current ones are fixed already?








How about a photo of the bad area, the hose with the o-rings? Is that one of the smaller side ones, or the larger blue ones?


_Modified by 07JettaMK5 at 8:34 PM 4-16-2007_


----------



## turbomyJetta (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (07JettaMK5)*

i could notttt get that bolt on.
the intake hovers above it which makes it really hard to tighten it 
what did you use?


----------



## 4vgnugn (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: (turbomyJetta)*

rachet with extension.


----------



## turbomyJetta (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (4vgnugn)*


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (turbomyJetta)*

There are 2 bolts, one under the cai and another near it with 2 wires grounded to it. ur useing the wrong bolt, have a look at my picture


----------



## turbomyJetta (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (subwoffers)*

no picture?
haha


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (turbomyJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbomyJetta* »_no picture?
haha


The first page of this thread, there is a pic


----------

